# Is there any websites out there where I can put my DEMO on



## Angellothefox (Aug 8, 2016)

I made a DEMO of a game a fnaf fan made dating simulator and I want to know is there any game websites at will let me post DEMO's.

Reading the rules of GameJoilt it said this.


No stripped-down demos or "lite" versions of commercial games are permitted, unless you also add the full version for sale.

I am not planning on saleing the game. I want to let people enjoy the demo and know what to look forward too.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 8, 2016)

Idk. I think you have to pay to get it on steam. I'd recommend making a blog or something to advertise it and then distribute it through dropbox


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 8, 2016)

If you are developing an exe or other form of executeable file I would go with @MEDS suggestion, however if you are developing in Flash,Java,Unity etc you could use itch.io to host it


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

Angellothefox said:


> I made a DEMO of a game a fnaf fan made dating simulator and I want to know is there any game websites at will let me post DEMO's.
> 
> Reading the rules of GameJoilt it said this.
> 
> ...



I believe I've now found what true hell on earth is. Thank you for this my friend


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I believe I've now found what true hell on earth is. Thank you for this my friend


 do you have to be so insufferable


----------



## Angellothefox (Aug 8, 2016)

I can give you more info.
The DEMO is designed on a softwear called RPG Maker XP. Since it is quite out dated it was cheep enough $12.00 I think. Plus I live in briton lowing the cost.
The other RPG games was like $30.00 something so I went with the smart option. Though that was a long time ago.

So RPG maker XP or RPGXP as it is known in it's files is a EXE when it is formatted. (or published)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

Reptillicus said:


> do you have to be so insufferable



Okay now that is just completely rood and uncalled for, friendo


----------



## Angellothefox (Aug 8, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Idk. I think you have to pay to get it on steam. I'd recommend making a blog or something to advertise it and then distribute it through dropbox


MEDS watching this tutorial 



I thought if you have dropbox you can send me a link to sign up that way we both get bonus storage space.


----------



## Angellothefox (Aug 8, 2016)

Angellothefox said:


> MEDS watching this tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if you have dropbox you can send me a link to sign up that way we both get bonus storage space.


Oh good it worked I had to sign back in just to post that.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't use Dropbox, sorry.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Okay now that is just completely rood and uncalled for, friendo


m9 u jsut gut r04st3d boi


----------



## ShadowDev404 (Aug 14, 2016)

You should be able to post the demo straight to Rpgmaker.net if you used RPG Maker software.


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 15, 2016)

Dropbox for sure, add a free wix web page to host info to, if you haven't already got something for it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 15, 2016)

Are there not still loads and loads of sites that host RPGMaker games? Back when i worked with RM2K, there was TONS of different sites that downloads, game assets ("chipsets"), resources, sound packs, graphics, sprites, images, animations, other redundant words and games; alphas, betas, gammas, deltas, demos and even completed projects.


----------



## Angellothefox (Aug 17, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Are there not still loads and loads of sites that host RPGMaker games? Back when i worked with RM2K, there was TONS of different sites that downloads, game assets ("chipsets"), resources, sound packs, graphics, sprites, images, animations, other redundant words and games; alphas, betas, gammas, deltas, demos and even completed projects.


I do not think I can because it is a mature and has some hidden content in



ShadowDev404 said:


> You should be able to post the demo straight to Rpgmaker.net if you used RPG Maker software.



I think RPGmaker.net is quite stricked about mature content.


----------



## ShadowDev404 (Aug 17, 2016)

Angellothefox said:


> I do not think I can because it is a mature and has some hidden content in
> 
> 
> 
> I think RPGmaker.net is quite stricked about mature content.


 How about Newgrounds? They allow mature as long as it's labeled correctly, I know they have other furry games and they don't have a commercial requirement. There's plenty of Demos up there.


----------

